# How much money do you make a month selling soaps?



## hawaiigirl02

I am planning a Soap Business Starting Small. But I was Wondering on how much you make a Month? Also DO You market on the internet of do you market at crafts fair? 8)


----------



## Guest

When I had my business the first time around I was making about 300 a month.. after my supplies and bills paid.... 

I did craft shows, home shows, word or mouth and on the verge of starting wholesale.. 
But I got over my head, and couldnt keep up with the demand.. so I eventually closed.


----------



## tlaborn

how can you get involved in wholesale?


----------



## Lindy

It depends on how you are selling.  My best month was $6,000 (Christmas) - my worst month was $600 (ok I didn't do a lot that month for shows).

I can only recommend that you do your market research before getting too deep.  You need to figure out who your customers are and where you're going to find them.

Best of luck!


----------



## carebear

tlaborn said:
			
		

> how can you get involved in wholesale?


through tremendous effort and often lots of legwork.  seriously - you need to get your soaps in front of purchasing agents for stores, hotels, other outlets...


----------



## Tabitha

Check out this poll.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... light=poll


----------



## agriffin

-63.99


----------



## Tabitha

agriffin said:
			
		

> -63.99


Monthly for the first 5 years....   :?


----------



## agriffin

Tabitha said:
			
		

> agriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -63.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monthly for the first 5 years....   :?
Click to expand...


Yep.


----------



## tlaborn

is that what happen to you the first 5 years? -63.99


----------



## Deda

more like -$7000.00, for a couple years.


----------



## madpiano

Chuckle - it would be something like £-150 per month for now. Of course not sustainable in the long run, but I expected that for the first 2 years and I am not going to rush out to change my business plan just yet. If you rush in too quick, you wont have a decent recipe that is upscaleable with no extra outlay and labour or it may not hold in the long run. You need to start the business to see what sells and doesn't in your area and you may have to drop some items which you love, but your customers don't. (I love Monkey Farts FO, my customers don't). You will have to get used to making what your customers want (I am getting tired of Lavender Soap), and you wont have time to make what you want anymore (I don't even order small bottles of Monkey Farts anymore - no time to play and too much soap scraps as it is)
It is now a very competitive market, what will YOU bring to the market that sets you apart from the other 500 soap sellers in your area? You do know that "Soap & candle making for Dummies" has been released? A sure sign that soap making is no longer a niche market and has gone mainstream! Check Amazon, if you don't believe me.


----------



## Tabitha

madpiano,

I always LOVE your  posts!



> what will YOU bring to the market that sets you apart from the other 500 soap sellers




You *must* set yourself apart! Far apart! I do not mean making all your bottles blue or adding honey to every batch. I mean something that is NOT already being done or marketing to a crowd that is not already being marketed to.


----------



## madpiano

Tabitha said:
			
		

> madpiano,
> 
> I always LOVE your  posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what will YOU bring to the market that sets you apart from the other 500 soap sellers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You *must* set yourself apart! Far apart! I do not mean making all your bottles blue or adding honey to every batch. I mean something that is NOT already being done or marketing to a crowd that is not already being marketed to.
Click to expand...


thanks !!


----------



## Guest

spam


----------

